# Pomona Reptile show



## dmmj (Dec 3, 2011)

So is anyone going? I plan on going right now because I am looking for soft shells. I got a enclosure waiting to go, now all I need are the little ones.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh David, I know your going to get me one too right?

Taking the camera too to take pictures for us all too right? right? Especially if the one business has those hingebacks I have been wishing Santa would bring to me.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 3, 2011)

I wish I wasn't such a hermit. I'd love to go to those shows in SoCal. When is this one? 

Yes on the pictures. Some of us live vicariously through you, you know.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 3, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I wish I wasn't such a hermit. I'd love to go to those shows in SoCal. When is this one?
> 
> Yes on the pictures. Some of us live vicariously through you, you know.



So start with this one!


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 3, 2011)

a show today?.....


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 3, 2011)

That's the impression I got from David's post. "I plan on going *right now*."

If you go...take pictures!


----------



## ascott (Dec 3, 2011)

Captain...is it at the pmona fair grounds? When?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 3, 2011)

He's not online anymore. I tried GOOGLEing it but nothing comes up for today.


----------



## ascott (Dec 3, 2011)

Yea Yvonne...all I came up with is Jan 7-8 @ Pomona fairgrounds.....no hits for today???


----------



## redbeef (Dec 3, 2011)

yeah, this all i could find: http://www.reptilesupershow.com/show_info.htm

sounds like fun  


----------
edit: found this, too...looks like nothing at pomona fairplex for herps in december http://www.fairplex.com/fp/events/upcoming_events.aspx


----------



## Tom (Dec 3, 2011)

Don't you guys also see the ads for it here on the forum, in between posts?


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 4, 2011)

Tom said:


> Don't you guys also see the ads for it here on the forum, in between posts?



There's ads on here ?


----------



## dmmj (Dec 4, 2011)

What I meant was as of right now, I plan on going because I want a soft shell or two, of course I have heard at one of the CTTC meeting that there are a few places in claremnt who are selling hem for 15 dollars or so, illegally of course.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm going ... can't wait!


----------



## jensgotfaith (Dec 4, 2011)

I so wish it was closer!!!!!


----------



## Lulu (Dec 4, 2011)

The husband, kiddo, and I are going in January.


----------



## ascott (Dec 4, 2011)

My son and I are likely going to drop in...


----------



## bigred (Dec 4, 2011)

jensgotfaith said:


> I so wish it was closer!!!!!



So just curious where in the heck is Rocklin Ca

Im sure Im going and I would like to meet some of you CRAZY people there. I will probably be bringing #3 also I mean who wouldnt want to meet people with a name like Captain Awsome. Must be a Friggin Superhero right. Just putting it out there


----------



## gopherhockey03 (Dec 4, 2011)

You CA people are sooooo lucky soooooo many Reptile shows.... Closest show to me is 5 hours away and it's once a year!!! LUCKY!!!! =(


----------



## dmmj (Dec 5, 2011)

gopherhockey03 said:


> You CA people are sooooo lucky soooooo many Reptile shows.... Closest show to me is 5 hours away and it's once a year!!! LUCKY!!!! =(


You are gonna hate me, it is right across the street from me.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 5, 2011)

dmmj said:


> gopherhockey03 said:
> 
> 
> > You CA people are sooooo lucky soooooo many Reptile shows.... Closest show to me is 5 hours away and it's once a year!!! LUCKY!!!! =(
> ...



Yea DJ .... but ya need to ask Santa for a Calendar , so ya get the right show dates down~


----------



## ascott (Dec 5, 2011)

Wooooo hooooo! ! Sounds like Captain is inviting us all to his house the night before the event.....he lives across from the fair grounds!!!! Party at Caps.......


----------



## jensgotfaith (Dec 5, 2011)

bigred said:


> jensgotfaith said:
> 
> 
> > I so wish it was closer!!!!!
> ...





Rocklin is about 25 miles east of Sacramento. Not exactly close to Pomona


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 9, 2011)

ascott said:


> Wooooo hooooo! ! Sounds like Captain is inviting us all to his house the night before the event.....he lives across from the fair grounds!!!! Party at Caps.......


I make really good jello shots


----------



## bigred (Dec 9, 2011)

Ok jello shots then the Reptile show. If we all took jello shots then went to the show I bet they would sell us more torts



jensgotfaith said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > jensgotfaith said:
> ...


----------



## ascott (Dec 9, 2011)

> I make really good jello shots



Margarita jello shots????


----------



## Lulu (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey Kathy, I may be working the show so you can bring your jello shots to our room.


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 11, 2011)

RootBeer
Mango Strawberry
Goldschlager
These flavors are requested the most when we're invited to parties. It's funny watching 40 yr olds shoot. It's like were kids again. 
I would love to drop some off at your room Renee. But I'm all talk. The only problem is, it's my baby's 6th birthday. I'm so bummed because I really wanted to go to the show. 



ascott said:


> Margarita jello shots????



No, but those are on my list to try.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 11, 2011)

That's a bummer, but more torts for me, I guess.  Let me know if there's anything you need me to pick up for you.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 4, 2012)

Everyone ready? I'll be there all weekend with the husband and little nerdling. PM me if you want info on how to find me and meet up.

Who else is going at this point?


----------

